
Ask HN: iPhone users, do you use iMessage? - napolux
I’m trying to figure out iMessage usage and I can’t find significant data online...<p>Do you use it or it’s completely optional for you?
======
rexpi0
I use it regularly for personal and work use; great for chatting, initiating
calls/FaceTime, and sharing files.

------
gebeeson
I use it for work and personal everyday.

